# spectrum.ieee.org: Sony Creates Curved CMOS Sensors That Mimic the Eye



## xps (Dec 9, 2015)

Found at:

http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/semiconductors/devices/sony-creates-curved-cmos-sensors-that-mimic-the-eye


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 30, 2015)

Old, really old news. Do you use a time machine to find this stuff


----------

